# Depressed and Falling



## LoNeLy N LoST (Dec 7, 2008)

I have depression and I have had it for many years. It makes relationships difficult more than they already are. Im married two years we've been together for 3 and known eachother for 9. He has anger and resentment issues big time and i keep trying to help him but he just wont do anything about it. Ive suggested counseling and his only response is "why should i pay someone else to tell me how to live my life". No matter what i suggest hes just so resistant. Its taking a toll on my depression. Im depressed all the time and all im trying to do is relax and be positive because im 5 months pregnant. His attitude rage and anger just make it so impossible. I just dont know what to do anymore and its bringing me down. Im also dealing with my mothers death from earlier this year and its just all comming down on me and i feel i have no support. I just dont know what to do...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you fully explained to him how his anger and resentment is effecting you? Can he empathies with your feelings? Also are you in counseling now?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

If he wont go to counseling that doesn't mean you cant. you need someone there for you right now. Its not about him, that much, anymore. You're going to have a baby and you need someone to help you be the best you can be. 

It will help you, also, if you start reading some boundary books. You need to be able to separate yourself from his anger and resentment.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> If he wont go to counseling that doesn't mean you cant. you need someone there for you right now. Its not about him, that much, anymore. You're going to have a baby and you need someone to help you be the best you can be.
> 
> It will help you, also, if you start reading some boundary books. You need to be able to separate yourself from his anger and resentment.


:iagree:


----------



## LoNeLy N LoST (Dec 7, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Have you fully explained to him how his anger and resentment is effecting you? Can he empathies with your feelings? Also are you in counseling now?


I have tried in a million different ways to explain to him how much his anger is affecting me... im just at a loss of what to do because i know from being in counseling in years before that you cant make someone better they have to want to be better for themself. I think he tries to empathise and just has trouble, i just dont think i can keep up anymore. Im not in counseling presently because the state im in will not pay for counseling for people over 21 if they are not on medication. And we presently cant afford to pay out of pocket for it. Ive been looking for free counseling services like crazy though. I really would like to talk to someone


----------



## LoNeLy N LoST (Dec 7, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> If he wont go to counseling that doesn't mean you cant. you need someone there for you right now. Its not about him, that much, anymore. You're going to have a baby and you need someone to help you be the best you can be.
> 
> It will help you, also, if you start reading some boundary books. You need to be able to separate yourself from his anger and resentment.


I completely agree, and i will definately look up those books thank you for the suggestion i will take all the help i can get right now i want to be better for my daughter.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

LoNeLy N LoST said:


> I have tried in a million different ways to explain to him how much his anger is affecting me... im just at a loss of what to do because i know from being in counseling in years before that you cant make someone better they have to want to be better for themself. I think he tries to empathise and just has trouble, i just dont think i can keep up anymore. Im not in counseling presently because the state im in will not pay for counseling for people over 21 if they are not on medication. And we presently cant afford to pay out of pocket for it. Ive been looking for free counseling services like crazy though. I really would like to talk to someone


Check with some local churches or faith based counseling centers. They can provide services free of charge or on a sliding fee scale-where you pay what you can afford.


----------

